# New and struggling with secondary infertility! Tubal damage from c-section



## katteach (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi
Im Kat and im 29 with a beautiful 3 year daughter conceived naturally after 3 months of ttc
i ended up having a horrible emergency c-section 
We started ttc in august 09 and after alot of making a nuisance of myself i had a lap and dye this week
that revealed  my tubes are scarred beyond repair from the section!    
We are devastated  and now face the prospect of self funded IVF
Ive begun researching clinics but im at a loss to know where to start!?
So thats me   
Any advice/ stories of hope gratefully received
Many Thanks
Kat xxx


----------



## Smurf2 (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi Kat
We have just had a cycle of self-funded IVF and decided (who knows whether it was the right or wrong decision) to go with a local hospital.  I guess we could've investigated the London options but for my IVF (low AMH being the main driver) i believed that my odds (predicted at about 20%) were more related to me than which hospital I chose.  It was certainly less stressful having to do shortish journeys for appts.
Sarah


----------



## suziewoo (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi there Katteach!

Just found this thread - didn't realise there was one for 'secondary infertility'. I just had an HSG as they thought I might have tubal damage from emergency (and horrible!) C-section too, although it's turned out my tubes are aok, but DP's count's low and I am old in baby-making terms, so probably have shrivelled up old eggs.

I got a bit overwhelmed with the whole 'which clinic' thing. In the end we have opted for a local one, as it's so hard to juggle a toddler, part-time job and life in general with the thought of appointments at say a London clinic. It just wouldn't have been practical for us. It seems like you can read good and bad reports about any clinic!!

Having conceived DD with no trouble at all, it's been such a shock not to be able to complete the family, and it really feels like time's running out for us. Will be starting long protocol in 3 weeks, and we are to have ICSI apparently.

Let us know what you end up doing, when and how! And good luck.

XX


----------



## lmbmwgw (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi i had tubular issues to but had surgery to correct them which thankfully worked for us ! It depends where u are to what clinic is available hope u work it out !!


----------



## honeypinkblonde (Jun 3, 2009)

hi how awful to find find that out.i'm 29 ttc my third after my ds was born by emergency csection 7yrs ago. i've been worried for a while i may have scarring from csection and i'm having lap in a few weeks i'm really worried about the whole thing and really dont know how i'll cope if i get bad news,i'm barely getting through it now,i'm also having a cyst removed. we will look at self funded ivf but its really hard and you feel guilty that your child is not enough. take care and i hope you find a way forward good luck x


----------

